# Need a Veggie buddy -NO GYM



## tinkabells

Hiya 

I am looking for a veggie buddy as i am looking to lose at least 2 stone, i cant go to a gym as i have none by me that do a crech and no1 can look after her so will have to be all done at home, is there anyone else out there that is the same?!

Need to have someone to swap recipes, keep up the motivation on each other when not feeling like can go on, or want to give in and have something naughty xxx


----------



## aliss

Sorry, I'm not a veggie and I'm not losing weight right now, but check these out - no gym options that involve baby:
https://www.fun-baby-games-online.com/walking-with-baby.html

Baby Circuit Training
Try a 'baby circuit' with your baby in a baby carrier or baby sling.

* Add several sets of squats, dips, lunges, step-ups, or step-downs holding your child as resistance
* With your baby lying on the floor, get on your hands and knees and do partial range pushups lowering down to kiss your baby on the nose.
* Do reverse corner pushups for the middle back while you have your child in a baby sling or carrier.
* If your baby can hold his head up, lie on your back and hold your child in the air over your chest (as an airplane) and press your child up as you lift your torso off the floor to strengthen the abdominals.
* With your baby on your lap or in a baby carrier, do triceps dips off the couch or a sturdy chair.
* Walk on the treadmill or elliptical trainer (if you happen to have one at home) with your child napping in his sling or carrier.


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks i dont have a sling or carrier and cant use one cos my back was shot when was pregnant, i do walk everyday and i live surranded by HUGE hills so i get that sort of exercise but i was thinking more along the lines of exercising indoors while baby is asleep what sort of things like squats press ups i dunno what else but things along those lines i suppose just need something xxx


----------



## aliss

Here are some no equipment options... 100 of them ^_^

https://www.crossfitorillia.ca/extra/body.html

Burpees are my particular favourite. This video shows the full version or modified version (if you can't do a full pushup)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MGljX4bbps


----------



## tinkabells

Thank you, thats brilliant xxx


----------



## Kitten

Hey I'll be your buddy if you want? I've been dieting for years on and off and have about a stone to go but I'm now back at work part-time and never see a gym, lol. I also have a very clingy baby so the only exercise I really get is walking with him in the carrier or any strength training or yoga I can do around him while he plays on the floor.

My major problem is motivation! I breastfeed still so let myself eat crap all the time "for my milk" when in actual fact I'm probably doing neither of us any favours by living off cakes and chocolate.

I'm always on the lookout for new veggie recipes but seem to be stuck in a rut with the same meals every week because they're cheap and easy.


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,

That would be brilliant, i am the same, i seem to eat the same things week in and week out and think that is one of my problems

I am trying to drink at least 4 pints of water a day as well, what type of food do you like?!
Speak soon xxx


----------



## Kitten

I'm an Italian addict. At the moment our main meals are:

Monday - Quorn spag bol 
Tuesday - Chickpea curry (but we've ordered takeaway or something for weeks instead oops)
Wednesday - Jacket potatoes
Thursday - Veggie burgers & homemade chips
Friday - Pasta bake
Saturday - Homemade pizza
Sunday - Mexican bean burgers & homemade potato wedges

These usually work out well calorie/health wise but we've started adding extras like garlic bread to the pasta bake and spag bol, silly things that just make it a fat meal rather than healthy.

For lunches I have pasta salad with pesto & parmesan, homemade flatbreads, houmous and then roasted med veg (£1.79 for a bag from Tesco), or the med veg roasted in a wholemeal roll with pesto, onion bhajis & salad, plum tomatoes on toast, or cheese & vegemite toastie.

I also take full advantage of offers at supermarkets, like with Quorn sausages for making sausage sandwiches, I love the lemon & black pepper escalopes with either rice & veg or homemade chips, and the Quorn chilli is good... other faves are fajitas (but find them a bit pricey by the time you've bought the quorn, veg, wraps etc., and stir fry but OH will only eat the Cauldron marinated tofu & it's a bit pricey.

I try to cycle dishes with the seasons and things that are cheap or nice recipes I find but the spag bol and pasta bakes have been staples for years now, as have the burgers and chips.

I'm hoping as the weather gets nicer I'll eat healthier as I tend to opt for salads, stir fries, and light things like that in hot weather.

Sorry I've rambled!! What do you eat regularly?


----------



## tinkabells

I dont have set meals on each day but thats what im looking i think, cos my worst thing it comes to like half 5 and i then start to think whats for dinner, i try to then find something cook and eat all just before 7, Hollie has her bath and bed at half past and if i eat later then as they say you shouldnt eat 2hours before bed.
I've only just started making myself eat breakfast which is just special K and i'll add like banana or pear/apples to change just plain

But this is what i would prob have in a week

Special K every morning
Lunch prob is toasted cheese sandwhich or something woth bread, but i wanna replace this!!!
dinners are
Quorn spag bol, with pepper, mushrooms and onions
Quorn mince with veg gravy with onion's and pot's sometimes with home made yorkshire pud
Pasta sauce bake with cheese on top
veggie buger with curly chips
sausage egg and beans
toad in the whole
Quorn frankfurters with onion pots and paprika
sweet pot's with sausages and side salad

Thats mostly what i'll have sometimes i'll do like the quorn lamb, chicken style pieces, or make my own mexican taco's or faihtas
But my weakness is bread and pasta's really

Sorry i've rambled on aswell, do you have any idea's to like exercises at home while babes are sleeping to do something quick but will make a sweat?!

Sorry i've rambled as well xxx
But like you said as its now getting warmer


----------



## Kitten

Do you have any fitness dvds? I find them good to do while Theakstons sleeping or in his swing or even playing. He likes watching me do them as well, must look funny to him! 

I find the Ministry of Sound Pump it Up ones good, they're cheap on play.com and stuff cos they're older now, and I also have a similar one, a Clubland one. A lot of the exercises I can't do so I just jump around like an idiot and keep my heart rate up but you do get the hang of them quite quickly. It's also good cos they have sections like warm up, aerobics, dancing, kickboxing type moves, yoga/cool down. The Hannah Waterman one is supposed to be good too.

I think you need a dvd or Wii Fit to keep you motivated otherwise you feel a bit of a fool jumping around in your front room and there's little I've found that works a sweat that isn't led by someone else with some music, the stuff I do spontaneously is all yoga and strength training exercises I've remembered from Wii fit, websites, and so on. If you do feel inspired to just stick a CD on and go for it there is a list and pics of cardio at home exercises here: https://exercise.about.com/od/cardioworkouts/ss/cardioexercises.htm


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i have a wii but for some reason it has stopped working on my tv, my dad is supposed to be fixing it, that was about 2 months ago!!!
Ok i'll have a look online for some fitness dvd, as i dont have any at all
Yeah could also do them while hollie is playing or sitting in her chair

How do you make the chickpea curry? xxx


----------



## Kitten

It's dead easy:

https://www.mydish.co.uk/recipe/1457/Chickpea Curry - Chana Masala

I used a can of chopped toms instead of toms & water though, and found it rather spicy so will put less chana in. I got the chana masala from Tesco.


----------



## tinkabells

Yum that looks good, i will go and buy that stuff for it tomorrow, thank you xxx


----------



## Kitten

I sooo can't be bothered today, have had sweets, chocolate, cherry coke, and OH bought cookies, eek!


----------



## Kitten

How's it going?


----------



## tinkabells

Hey sorry haven't been on,so far i have lost 7lb in 2 weeks by cutting out all my crap food and my portion control,what about you?xxx


----------



## Kitten

Ooh well done! Not weighing until 1st June as I'm all bloated and horrible and can't face the scales tbh.


----------



## tinkabells

Thank you to be honest i don't no how i've done it cos i've had a few bottles of wine but i've been only allowing myself to be weighed only once a week xxx


----------



## Kitten

Good plan, it fluctuates so much daily.


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah it really does, but i've cut my portion sizes down and have been walking loads so hopefully that has helped xxx


----------



## toby2

sounds like you are doing really weel-walking def helps!


----------



## tinkabells

Thank you, i think it does help and i have some bloody huge hills to claimb and do daily xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hii.. just wanted to add my two cents (so to spk) If anyone needs any Recipe advice or anything .. i don't mind lending a hand :)! I'm a life long vegetarian :) so let me know if i can be helpful :)! I'm also trying to loose weight so wouldn't mind the push :)! even veges get tubby :'( x


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,
Yeah come on in and join in as well!!!

What sort of things do you eat, or do you chuck aload of things together?!
I need some more idea's for foods, has anyone else got ideas for salads do you put things different in yours, or home made veggie burgers etc?!
Rather than everything shop bought? xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hey, sorry i haven't be online and updating this lately, had a busy week last week, but i ate total crap this weekend, but have managed to lose another 2 lb last week, this week really going to push it, as got my holiday in 13 days, and i would love to lose about 7lb in this remaining two weeks.

How has yours been, i have done a food diary of what i ate last week, i'll write that when hollie has her nap xxx


----------



## Kitten

Well done on the other 2 lbs!! I've really not been making an effort recently tbh. Going to do a display at work for Vegetarian week in a fortnight so going to try and find some easy recipes to promote so maybe try them out myself, hehe.

I really need to get serious but don't see it happening until my OH works away in June, he just scuppers my efforts bringing home chocolate and stuff, when he's not here I'm a lot more motivated.


----------



## tinkabells

Thank you, well i think if i didnt have my holiday coming up, i wouldn't be doing much, i would just be saying yeah i'll do it etc

But as i am now into a perfect size 12 on bottoms i am loving it!!!xxx


----------



## Babylover545

thanks for all the info on this thread


----------

